# Rb26 w/ rb25 tranny?



## 94-6-vision (Jul 6, 2003)

I read in one of the magazines that I picked up that there was a way to mesh a rb26 to a rb25 tranny...I would love to know how to do this if its possible. I've heard rumors that the RB26 can hold 700 or so hp without rebuilding the internals...I just think that's cool.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

It's been done in Japan. I don't know if the 25/26 combo has been done in the US or not , but yes , it will work , and is essentially the only way to put an RB26 into a RWD application. The RB26 and RB25 blocks are the same , so the tranny will bolt right up.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

talk to nismodore or sillzila. the first one plays with rbs for fun and the second has a 26 in his s14


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i think they use rb25 trannies when swapping a rb26 into s13/14's. the reason being that rb26dett trannies are awd and to fabricating the rb25 tranny is a lot easier/cheaper than fabricating the rb26 tranny to fit.


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

Yep the RB25 tranny does bolt up. So does the RB20, but it is weak. The RB26 can hold up to 600 whp on stock, but I wouldnt try it on my dime


----------



## 94-6-vision (Jul 6, 2003)

Did you swap the rb26 in yourself or did you have a shop do it? Know any really good shops to do something like this?


----------



## mr.kivi (May 12, 2008)

the rb25 tranny does bolt right on. i am using an rb26dett and rb25 tranny on my s12 silvia.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

seriously, was that necessary?


----------

